# Quarter inch Skip tooth Chain



## panelman (Aug 12, 2013)

So, Im starting to disassemble my tandem for an overhaul and realized I have 1/4 and 3/16 chains on it. The front is 3/16 and rear would be the 1/4 inch wide. It definitely requires the 1/4in but was hoping I could find a "newer" source for it. I really dont want to run 100 year old block chain. I intend to ride it at least a few times a year anywhere from 10-20 miles at a time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JChapoton (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike Cates is your man.


----------



## bike (Aug 12, 2013)

*crack*



JChapoton said:


> Mike Cates is your man.




open the wallet!

MISCELLEANOUS:
REPRODUCTION RAT TRAP PEDALS NOW OFFERED 1/2"-20 L&R THREADS $550 PAIR. Email me for pictures and information.

ONE INCH PITCH BLOCK CHAIN 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", 1/2" widths. Email me for pricing, pictures and ordering information.

CALL OR EMAIL FOR PICTURES/PRICES 
MIKE CATES (760) 473-6201 
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 30, 2013)

Contact Looneymatthew. I know he has some weird big chain in his stash.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd be interested in your old block chain.


----------



## panelman (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Larmo 

Sqrly, Ill let you know when I find a replacement if I want to let it go.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't get excited very often, but if that's Mike Cates bicycle collection / shop, it is impressive!    WOW!


----------

